# NT herps



## CrazyNut (Oct 9, 2015)

Hi,
so there is a good chance I will be doing a massive road trip next year up through SA (going through coober pedy) and into the NT so Alice springs, Simpson desert, Ayers rock and right up to the top for some barra fishing (and hopefully some croc spotting). I was just hoping for some identification and tips on finding herps. 
Heres what I'm hoping to see (bar crocs and few other things, couldn't be bothered adding them haha not to say I don't want to see them, crocs are on the bucket list lol). Those with "top 5" next to them are the ones I REALLY want to see (especially the inland taipan and thorny devil).

Orange napped snake - Furina ornata - top 5
Stimson python - Antaresia stimsoni - top 5
Monk snake - Parasuta monachus
Narrow banded shovel nosed snake - Brachyurophis fasciolatus
Woma python - Aspites ramsayi
Centralian bandy bandy - Vermicella vermiformis - top 5
Inland Taipan - Oxyuranus microlepidotus - top 5
Desert banded snake - Simoselaps anomalus
Gibber dragon - Ctenophorus gibba
Black collard dragon - Ctenophorus clayi
Ring tailed dragon - Ctenophorus caudicinctus
Central military dragon - Ctenophorus isolepis
Lake eyre dragon - Ctenophorus maculosus
Thorny devil - Moloch horridus - top 5

thanks for any advice - ID stuff def in regards to elapids - not my strong point.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Oct 9, 2015)

Good luck with your trip.
I would love to see a Thorny devil in the wild.
No geckos on the list? Where's the love?


----------



## RoryBreaker (Oct 9, 2015)

pffftt........ Where's the mention of all the blueys you may see?

South Aus.
Shinglebacks, Easterns, Westerns (coastal form and northern SA form). 

NT.
Westerns, Centralians, Northerns.

Cheers,
Dave.


----------



## CrazyNut (Oct 9, 2015)

Geckoes and Varanus - def on there just couldn't be bothered typing them haha probably best I on't see monitor actually, might get lot chasing them (just kidding haha). Thanks mate. I'm so excited! Really hope I see the thorny and the inland haha but also jewel gecko! IDK about blueys, maybe if I see some really nice ones, I will photograph them just for you Rory lol


----------

